# Engine bogging down under heavy acceleration



## DBL4.0 (10 mo ago)

Hi, I ripped this from and older thread that had no replies and I'm wondering if anyone has an answer? My 2011 Holden Cruze 1.8 man is doing the same thing.

*Under acceleration it feels like it’s bogging down a bit, if you lift off the accelerator slightly you can feel pick up again, but if you press down to much it feels like it’s restricting itself again.
anyone else had this issue ? 

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## power4utoo (Dec 11, 2018)

Does it have a P0420 code? Mine is doing this now too. Especially when the ambient temperature is high, say above 80 Fahrenheit. 2014 Cruze ECO 1.4L


----------



## DBL4.0 (10 mo ago)

Hi, thanks for the reply.
No codes, just feels like I'm opening the throttle wide (I'm not, going by the throttle opening reading) and there's not enough fuel or too much fuel coming in. My scan tool is limited and I'm new to the whole OBD II diagnostics world, so I'm not really sure at what I'm looking at.
I can gently get the engine to 3k rpm before I hammer it, it's just that if I try and get there a bit faster below that rev range, it feels like I'm strangling it.
Spark plugs are newish and have good colour.
The injectors are fine and have a good spray pattern.
Air filter is new.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Possible bad coil pack... ??
Not sure how to test that.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BadBowtie said:


> Possible bad coil pack... ??
> Not sure how to test that.


Basically buy a new one or used and see if it is fixed.


----------



## 2014 Encore (5 mo ago)

Coil pack or you need 93 octane gas.


----------



## DBL4.0 (10 mo ago)

Thanks everyone. I'll try a new coil pack.


----------



## iammanishpatel (4 mo ago)

DBL4.0 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> No codes, just feels like I'm opening the throttle wide (I'm not, going by the throttle opening reading) and there's not enough fuel or too much fuel coming in. My scan tool is limited and I'm new to the whole OBD II diagnostics world, so I'm not really sure at what I'm looking at.
> I can gently get the engine to 3k rpm before I hammer it, it's just that if I try and get there a bit faster below that rev range, it feels like I'm strangling it.
> Spark plugs are newish and have good colour.
> ...



Better check cam shaft censor


----------



## Antador (3 mo ago)

DBL4.0 said:


> Hi, I ripped this from and older thread that had no replies and I'm wondering if anyone has an answer? My 2011 Holden Cruze 1.8 man is doing the same thing.
> 
> *Under acceleration it feels like it’s bogging down a bit, if you lift off the accelerator slightly you can feel pick up again, but if you press down to much it feels like it’s restricting itself again.
> anyone else had this issue ?
> ...


----------



## Antador (3 mo ago)

Im having the same issue, did you come up with anything?


----------



## iammanishpatel (4 mo ago)

Plz check crank shaft sensor and cam shaft sensor


----------



## DBL4.0 (10 mo ago)

Antador said:


> Im having the same issue, did you come up with anything?


Hi Antador, Things have'nt changed but its due for a service so I'm going to clean the injectors, replace the timing belt tensioner and even think about changing the exhaust cam sprocket (I have already done the inlet). Still no codes yet.


----------

